# Tell me what to do...



## MN_Mommy (Jun 16, 2011)

I recently read on one of these threads that men get tired of the same ol sex. I have a feeling that might be whats going on with my husband and I. 
He initiates 98% of the time. I NEVER turn him down, and I totally get into it, but I think he's bored. He is always the one telling me to do this, or do that. 
Tonight, I want to knock his socks off. 

I dont have the faintest idea how do go about this though. haha
He is mildly kinky. He doesn't like toys used on him (tried, and he didn't like it). He likes to smack my a$$, and pull my hair. 
Please forgive me for how this may come out, but I love to give him BJ's too. I am not afraid to get messy, in fact the messier, the better. 

What do I do? Guys, what would turn you on? Ladies, how do you take control and please your man? I want to be a better and confident lover to my husband, but I dont know where to start.


----------



## pctomm (Jul 30, 2013)

MN_Mommy said:


> Please forgive me for how this may come out, but I love to give him BJ's too. I am not afraid to get messy, in fact the messier, the better.


If my wife ever said that to me I would be turned on for the rest of my life.


----------



## mchalliar (Jul 30, 2013)

pctomm said:


> If my wife ever said that to me I would be turned on for the rest of my life.


:lol: No kidding!!

Meet him at the door... no... meet him in the garage with nothing on but a smile!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

MN_Mommy said:


> I recently read on one of these threads that men get tired of the same ol sex. I have a feeling that might be whats going on with my husband and I.
> He initiates 98% of the time. I NEVER turn him down, and I totally get into it, but I think he's bored. He is always the one telling me to do this, or do that.
> Tonight, I want to knock his socks off.
> 
> ...



Your hubby is one lucky guy. :smthumbup:

Before he goes to work, wait for him in the shower and give him a quickie. Total surprise.

Start having sex with him during the middle of the night and when he wakes up......nice surprise.

Give him an oiled foot job.

Have anal sex with him.

Dress up into something he's find sexy.

Talk dirty.

Places and sexual things you would never do, do those instead, totally surprise him by taking the initiative.

If you like it messy, give him an oiled breasts together job and all over you.

If he watches porn, find out what he likes and blow his mind.

Have fun.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Play dress up, but not with actual costumes. 

Dress as if you're his secretary, hand his mail, then tell him you need a raise and are willing to do anything to get it.

Dress as if you're June Cleaver (I sure hope you know who that is!) and when he gets home from work hand him his drink as you lead him to his comfy chair. Take off his shoes and put on his slippers. Loosen his tie and unbutton his shirt as you ask him questions about his day. Once he is properly relaxed, and you do have to give him some transition time, sit loving at his feet as you slowly massage his lower legs. Move your way up slowly till you get to your prize. My husband LOVES this one! Then you simply a muse yourself with his package as you nod and listen about his day.

You know what his fantasies are....don't you? If not, find out and start doing one of two of them every so often.

Also, take sex out of the bedroom as often as possible. New surroundings make a world of difference!


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

MN_Mommy said:


> I recently read on one of these threads that men get tired of the same ol sex. I have a feeling that might be whats going on with my husband and I.
> He initiates 98% of the time. I NEVER turn him down, and I totally get into it, but I think he's bored. He is always the one telling me to do this, or do that.
> Tonight, I want to knock his socks off.
> 
> ...



I'm assuming since you have Mommy in your moniker.. ya'll have kids. 

Send them to a friend or relatives house.

Call him at work... Tell him you are horny... can't wait for him to get home so you can .... (be graphic, vulgar, pornographic etc)

Take a leisurely bath and put your make up on...

Meet him at the door... if you've got sexy lingerie... I'd wear it... just so you can take it off and tease him.

sit him down in a chair in the living room..... dance for him.. tease him.. talk to him...dirty. 

Can you take it from there... or do you need more?


----------



## MN_Mommy (Jun 16, 2011)

I should have been more specific, sorry. 

Like I said above, he is mildly kinky...where I think of myself as much more experimental and adventurous.
He claims he doesn't have any fantasies, which I don't believe. 

I have NO problem turning him on, or initiating (he usually just beats me to it). We have a teen, and 2 young children at home, so anything we do, will have to be after "bedtime". I just want to try something I have never done before. 

hambone, you said dance for him. This is a good idea. He has always wanted me to give him a lap dance. I was always just too shy to do it. Its time to get out of my shell though. So I will for sure try this. Thanks!

Keep the ideas coming. I have all night to prepare.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

UGH, it is so hard to have an explorative sex life with kids! How private is your back yard?


----------



## MN_Mommy (Jun 16, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> UGH, it is so hard to have an explorative sex life with kids! How private is your back yard?


This literally made me "LOL"! 

Not private at all.  We are in the suburbs so its pretty busy. 

We do try to have sex all over though. Its not just a bedroom thing. Having kiddos makes things a little more difficult, and a babysitter isn't a possibility right now (during the week).


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

1. Have you ever let him take naughty pictures of you or make a sex video? You could let him film you while you masturbate, or make a BJ video.

2. If you have a full length mirror, prop it sideways on some chairs next to your bed so you can watch yourselves in the act. 

3. Lie him on his back, prop his head up, tie his hands over his head and make him watch but not touch while you work him over *slowly. *

4. If you have a TV or computer in your bedroom, put on some porn to watch together . . . until the porn becomes less interesting than the real thing. 

5. Ask him to spank you with something besides his hand. I'm partial to leather myself . . . 

6. Keep a light on if you usually have them off. 

Have fun!


----------



## Forever Me (May 20, 2013)

How about a blind fold? That makes it so you can do what you want to do, while alleviating some of the nerves of being stared at. I got a cheap hook like you would put on a door to hang your robe, and put it above the closet door. A scarf or some hand cuffs, and you can keep him in place and give him one of the greatest BJs of his life. Taking away the sight makes the little soft sounds and feelings 10x. 

I admit to having bags of things. I really need to get our sex life back on track. It use to be amazing!


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Suggest a drive, wear a skirt with no underwear, lift it up so your husband can see, then find a place to park & fool around just enough to get you both hot & bothered.
Then come home & have sex as soon as you walk in the house, don't take your clothes off, just hike up your skirt & have at it. 
Of course you're going to have to send the kids to spend the night with family or friends.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

We like bondage, and never underestimate the power of a battery operated c*** Ring.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

ever tried to go back and forth with PIV and oral


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MN_Mommy said:


> I recently read on one of these threads that men get tired of the same ol sex. I have a feeling that might be whats going on with my husband and I.
> He initiates 98% of the time. I NEVER turn him down, and I totally get into it, but I think he's bored. He is always the one telling me to do this, or do that.
> Tonight, I want to knock his socks off.
> 
> ...


have u had the chance to really ask ur hubby about the things that ALSO turns him on other than u?


----------

